# cheap sublimation ink in bottles?



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

where is the cheapest price in sublimation ink in 4oz bottles? I would like to find a site that sells has the lowest price. I would appreciate the help. thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you are not going to get cheap sublimation ink...TOG is the least expensive but not cheap, but getting the correct ICC profile is harder.

I have followed your posts and I just don't think you can get good commercially viable products looking for cheap...quality does have a price with both buying and selling.


----------



## tonynjanet (Nov 1, 2007)

Charles, 
what I mean is if anyone knows a site with the lowest price of sublimation ink? like $80 bottles of 4oz ink and so forth. I know already its not going to come cheap I'm getting a C88 from epson, bulk ink system from ebay and I'm trying to find a good price range for ink and papers and I'm asking if anyone knows of anyplace where they buy their supplies.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

In the past I have purchased cheap sublimation blanks before and I have to tell you I regreted it , it was a waste of money and time the thing is people will pay for good work over and over, you put out a cheap product and you only get that one sale and thats it no repeats, so what I am trying to say is when it comes to sublimation there is no cheap way out.

R.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The problem with sublimation ink from other than Sawgrass and TOG is that trying to get the ICC profile correct is very hard..sometime virtually impossible. Sawgrass has artainium and sublijet and they control prices pretty tightly...I am not aware of any discounts on those two. TOG (SUBLIMATION INK AT IT'S BEST) is cheaper for their sublimation ink but I had some difficulty in getting my ICC profile done..finally worked but I went back to Artainium afterwards


----------



## devotid (Jan 31, 2008)

ive been using the TOG inks for a while and its working wonderfully. the icc profiles took a night of tinkering and changing a few thing here and there. but im getting wonderful results.


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

I have to agree with what charles has said in that there is cheap ink and then there is quality that customers want.
I use Rotech Dye Sublimation ink here in the UK and its not cheap, there is other types that are not the best and are made up inks if you ask me and i have gone with what the members here have said to get.
Its not cheap but i can honestly say its the finished quality that make a lot of difference and i`ve already ordered 4 x bottles ready to re-fill the carts i use in my D88 when they go down.
They are not cheap by any means especialy here in the UK as its just cost me on 220 english pounds for the four re-fill containers.
But i`m only useing the dyesubli ink for cups and mugs and hard survices ect so it will last longer for me and my use for it.
I notice that your in the US tonynjanet, and i know the majority of members here on the forum are from there and also know from reading that there are many great places you can get it from and a lot cheaper than here in the UK, just check the Preferred Vendors that people use, i only wish i could get the ink at the prices in america and then i would be very happy.
Just my view on the matter for what its worth as i`m new to this buisness but learning all the time.

Jim


----------



## Lilit AMC (Jun 30, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> you are not going to get cheap sublimation ink...TOG is the least expensive but not cheap, but getting the correct ICC profile is harder.
> 
> I have followed your posts and I just don't think you can get good commercially viable products looking for cheap...quality does have a price with both buying and selling.


Can someone help me to download an ICC profile for my sublimation inks ??


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

to get the correct ICC for your sublimation inks...go to the source you purchased from..

and as for the blatant commerical on Chinese inks...I would advise all to proceed with caution. I have no personal knowledge that they are routinely successful...


----------



## Personalized t's (May 17, 2010)

is there any sublimation ink for the Epson Workforce 1100???


----------



## Drew Baker (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been using sublimation inks from Magellan Co., Ltd for about 10 months. I first started with their 220ml cartridges in an Epson 3000, and now use their bulk ink in a dual CMYK Epson 4000. 

I think I've placed 4 or 5 orders with them total. Their ink prices are surprisingly low, email responses are prompt, and their shipping has always been very quick. (Though expect to pay a lot for rolls of paper to be express mailed from Korea.) They never offered me an icc profile for their ink, but because I expected I would make my own custom profile from the outset I never asked for one, so I can't say whether they would have them or not. When I asked for time/temperature/ recommendations for my first pressings the numbers they gave me were good, but that's pretty much as far as my customer service experience with them goes. 

--Drew


----------



## globallos (Sep 11, 2010)

what is the process of making your own icc profile?


----------



## mint274 (Apr 29, 2006)

How much does the Korean Sublimation ink cost and has anyone else tried it? Where do you get the low cost Chinese Sublimation Ink? Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Drew Baker (Nov 12, 2009)

globallos said:


> what is the process of making your own icc profile?


 I have a Spyder 3 Print -- the precursor the the strip reading version at Spyder3Print SR - Datacolor - Global Leader in Color Management Solutions . The basic process is: turn off the printer driver's color adjustment and print a color target from an icc aware program with no icc enabled. Then measure the target print and generate a profile. The profile can be used in the program you print from, if you keep the driver from interfering. It's typically done on paper, I just used a pressed mouse pad instead.

There are sites you can order profiles -- like Home Page: http://www.CathysProfiles.com -- but they're used to dealing with paper, so you may want to contact them before sending them something else. --Drew


----------



## Drew Baker (Nov 12, 2009)

mint274 said:


> How much does the Korean Sublimation ink cost and has anyone else tried it? Where do you get the low cost Chinese Sublimation Ink? Thanks for your reply.


As I recall their 220ml cartridges were about $25 plus shipping, and their liter bottles were about $75 plus shipping. 

--Drew


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

we use echostore.com. $20 for the bottle. We primarly only sublimate things for the trophy shop side of our business. We have not had any real problems-but we rarely would sublimate apparel.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where does the patent infringement come into play?...Is the ink on it's own okay?.....Does the problem happen when you buy everything as a complete system?....


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Personalized t's said:


> is there any sublimation ink for the Epson Workforce 1100???


Go to cobraink.com and get some bulk in and carts for that WF 1100. They also have them for the C88. I bought both for each of my printers. Their sublimation ink is called high temp. No special profiles are needed that I know of. The carts are refillable and the ink is very reasonable in price.

Right now I'm sublimating water bottles and they are coming out great. The colors are vibrant and bright.


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

It seems Cobra has taken the High Temp/Sublimation ink off their site this past week.If you are an existing customer, you might want to call them.


----------

